# Visual Basic > Visual Basic .NET > VS 2022 Get XY coordinates of a web page without directly access the web

## phil2000

My goal is to automatically insert some data in a open web page (a login page: I want to automatically insert user, password and press the Ok button).

With *Selenium* this job can be done without problems (opening the web page with its driver)... but so doing also *my program accesses the web* and it's immediately displayed in the Windows *Resource Monitor* list, that is the list of programs that send data to the web... this can *rightly* worry those who can use it in relation to the security of their data: accessing the web in theory I can also send their data to me!

So the question: is possible to do this job without accessing the web but simply monitoring the login web page opened with *Process.Start(url)* (running this code program IS NOT displayed in the Resource Monitor list)?

Once got coordinates I can insert text with *SendKeys* (once to have activated the textboxes by SenMessage) and click buttons with *SendMessage*... without accessing the web but only working on the open web page. But to do this job I need XY coordinates.

----------


## dbasnett

This is worrisome.

----------


## phil2000

> This is worrisome.


What do you mean? A friend of mine asked me to automate access to his webmail and I would like to do it in *complete security*, i.e. without his data can in any way end up on the web (which can't happen if my program doesn't t access the web) but just entering the data into his monitor, like by hands. Or not????

With Selenium I can automate the process with few lines of code, but directly accessing the web by my program: no 100% safe... this would be worrisome.

----------


## techgnome

By definition, webmail is ON THE WEB... so... you can't enter anything into a website unless you open the website ... you can open the website, and fillin the data and then stop .... but at some point, he or someone will need to click on something to actually do the login... and that's going to go over the web no matter what. That's just how it works. 

Personally I don't see what the issue is ... 


-tg

----------


## phil2000

We did not understand each other.
If, for example, I have *an OPEN web page*... with its Handle and the *SendMessage* API I can click a button on that page... *without the program sending data ON THE WEB*... simply the program clicks a button on a external executable and Resource Monitor does not log data sent over the web and does not include the program in its list.
I want to do this... but to click in a certain point I need the coordinates of the Button.

----------


## OptionBase1

So, you just want your program to interact with an already open web browser window and have it interact with the page elements inside of that already open web browser window.

If that is the case, then yes, it can be done in a way such that all your program is doing is sending keystrokes and mouse clicks to the already open web browser window, and so your program itself is not accessing the web directly in any way shape or form.

That being said, I doubt you will get much assistance with writing actual code to do this, and I wouldn't be surprised if this thread gets closed by a mod, because what you are asking for help doing is something that can be used for nefarious purposes.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

This is certainly something that shouldn't be done, whether nefarious or not. You talk about 'clicking a button'. Even if YOUR program isn't accessing the web, that button click certainly will. That's how web pages work. Whether you fill something in by hand or automate filling it in, the validation is not happening on the computer you are running your code on, it will be happening elsewhere, which means the data is going over the web. That doesn't HAVE to happen just on the button click, but it almost certainly will, based on that description.

I'd say that either you are fundamentally not understanding something about the web, or you haven't described what it is you are trying to avoid well enough. Getting data into a web page is possible. Having something then happen without that data going over the web, that isn't going to happen.

----------


## PlausiblyDamp

> We did not understand each other.
> If, for example, I have *an OPEN web page*... with its Handle and the *SendMessage* API I can click a button on that page... *without the program sending data ON THE WEB*... simply the program clicks a button on a external executable and Resource Monitor does not log data sent over the web and does not include the program in its list.
> I want to do this... but to click in a certain point I need the coordinates of the Button.


Why is it so important that your application doesn't show up in task manager or other process monitoring tools?

----------


## phil2000

> Why is it so important that your application doesn't show up in task manager or other process monitoring tools?


Just for more safety for users!!! I don't care about my application appearing in the Task manager, I want it to perform the task without accessing directly the web!

The web page is a webmail login page and some users have asked me to automate the login.

*I can do it without problems with Selenium*... but in this way my application *accesses the web directly* and appears in the list of Resource Monitor / *NETWORK* programs: some users could *RIGHTLY* think: "If PROGRAM accesses the web it could also send, via web, access data to anyone ". While if IT *does NOT access the web* it is *mathematically certain* that the data remains on the PC of whoever uses the applixation.

Or not???

----------


## .paul.

> Or not???


Yeah *NOT*  :Big Grin:

----------


## phil2000

> Yeah *NOT*


Can you kindly explain why and how the program could send data to someone without NEVER accessing the web? Thank you.

----------


## .paul.

It cant. You fill in the password, click the login button Where does the website validate the password? Because its certainly not locally on your computer

----------


## PlausiblyDamp

> Just for more safety for users!!! I don't care about my application appearing in the Task manager, I want it to perform the task without accessing directly the web!
> 
> The web page is a webmail login page and some users have asked me to automate the login.
> 
> *I can do it without problems with Selenium*... but in this way my application *accesses the web directly* and appears in the list of Resource Monitor / *NETWORK* programs: some users could *RIGHTLY* think: "If PROGRAM accesses the web it could also send, via web, access data to anyone ". While if IT *does NOT access the web* it is *mathematically certain* that the data remains on the PC of whoever uses the applixation.
> 
> Or not???


Selenium doesn't access the Web directly, it automates the browser. It is the browser that is accessing the Web, not selenium. Selenium is mimicking a user interacting with the browser.

It doesn't matter if a user is interacting with the browser, selenium is interacting with the browser, or if your desired hidden application interacts with the browser - the end result is the same and the result is the browser will access the Web.

I really cannot think of a scenario where a completely hidden application is allowed to control a Webbrowser and that is considered safer than someone being aware an application is doing the same thing.

If your users honestly think along those lines then they need either educating about Web security or shouldn't be asking for an application to automate the login process anyway.

Most modern browsers will auto complete login forms anyway, so I honestly can't see what problem you are trying to solve here.

----------


## phil2000

> It cant. You fill in the password, click the login button Where does the website validate the password? Because its certainly not locally on your computer


Obviously... but if I enter the data *by hand*, the data are safe, because then the site https: will take care of managing it. *Or not*???

If I enter the data via *SendKeys* instead of manually and press the confirmation button via *SendMessage* instead of manually, *where is the difference*, in terms of security, compared to having entered them manually??? I don't see differences in security terms.

But to di this job I need the XY coordinates of the web page elements.

----------


## PlausiblyDamp

> Obviously... but if I enter the data *by hand*, the data are safe, because then the site https: will take care of managing it. *Or not*???
> 
> If I enter the data via *SendKeys* instead of manually and press the confirmation button via *SendMessage* instead of manually, *where is the difference*, in terms of security, compared to having entered them manually??? I don't see differences in security terms.
> 
> But to di this job I need the XY coordinates of the web page elements.


One big difference is how do you securely store the login credentials?

Another is the fact you are wanting to doing this with an application the user is completely unaware of, a hidden application that can take control of a users Web browser can only be considered a security risk.

----------


## phil2000

> One big difference is how do you securely store the login credentials?
> 
> Another is the fact you are wanting to doing this with an application the user is completely unaware of, a hidden application that can take control of a users Web browser can only be considered a security risk.


I don't care if the browser accesses the web (that's obvious), I care that *my application* doesn't access it.

I can achieve the desired result by finding the coordinates of the elements by making a screenshot of the screen and analyzing it pixel by pixel: the system is safe (with SendKeys and SendMessage I simply imitate data entry by hand) but extremely cumbersome and certainly not error-proof.

Data are encrypted before to be saved and to run the program users must insert  a 4 chars PIN.

The application *is not hidden*: its icon is on the Desktop, to be launched it needs a PIN and appears everywhere on TaskManager and NotifyIcon on TrayBar and to automatically insert the data it needs a click on a menu item. Simply it does NOT appear in the List of NETWORK applications, simply because it DOES NOT SEND data on the web but to a open web page with SenKeys and SendMessage: nothing of hidden.

User can see its data to be stored in the text boxes of the web page and then the Confirm button to be pressed automatically instead that by hand: what of hidden? What security risk??

----------


## Peter Porter

> I don't care if the browser accesses the web (that's obvious), I care that *my application* doesn't access it.
> 
> I can achieve the desired result by finding the coordinates of the elements by making a screenshot of the screen and analyzing it pixel by pixel: the system is safe (with SendKeys and SendMessage I simply imitate data entry by hand) but extremely cumbersome and certainly not error-proof.
> 
> Data are encrypted before to be saved and to run the program users must insert  a 4 chars PIN.
> 
> The application *is not hidden*: to be launched (clicking a menu item) it needs a PIN and appears everywhere on TaskManager and NotifyIcon on TrayBar. Simply it does NOT appear in the List of NETWORK applications, simply because it DOES NOS SEND data on the web but to a open web page with SenKeys and SendMessage: nothing of hidden.
> 
> User can see its data to be stored in the text boxes of the web page and then the Confirm button to be pressed automatically instead that by hand: what of hidden?????


I can think of ways to make an application impossible to trace, but if your friend is not doing anything nefarious, why does he need to make the app untraceable?

----------


## OptionBase1

> I don't care if the browser accesses the web (that's obvious), I care that *my application* doesn't access it.


It's your application, so I'm not sure why you are so insistent on that detail.  I mean, ok, you don't want it to access the web.  Then...just don't have it access the web.  Right?

What, exactly, is your question at this point?  If your question is, is this method (an auto-filling and auto-clicking program) as secure as a person typing this information in via a keyboard, then you would need to examine the relative security of:

1.  The stored credentials your program is using and the encryption method used
vs.
2.  The content's of a human being's brain

At this point, I would say 2 is probably harder to "crack" than 1, but maybe that's me being naive.

Obviously, once the information is entered into the web page and the "Submit/Login In/Whatever" button is clicked, then the downstream security (or insecurity) of that information is exactly the same regardless of how that information came to exist into the text fields on the page (whether typed manually or simulated by code).

Good luck.

----------


## phil2000

Is it possible that we don't understand each other???

The user opens a login web page with his own hands and then, instead of entering the data by hand, runs my application that, known the coordinates of the textBoxes and Buttons, enters everything automatically.

My application DOES NOT ACCESS THE WEB, it simply uses SendKeys and SendMessage to interact with an external application by entering data into two TextBoxes and pressing a Button.

So it can appear everywhere BUT NOT in the list of applications that access the Network, NOT because it's a trojan... but simply because it *does not* accesses the web.

What's more reassuring for those who use it??? *But I need the coordinates of the buttons*.

So the question is: how to get the XY coordinates of the elements WITHOUT my application accesses the web? If it's NOT possible, simply you can answer... that is non possible.

----------


## OptionBase1

There are third party products like LastPass that already do exactly what you are looking for.  Also, I'm pretty sure all the major web browsers allow you to just save credentials for specific web pages in the browser by default, so I suggest you have your friend do something like that rather than cobble together a custom login bot that will break the next time the login page is modified and the fields and buttons are potentially moved.

----------


## Peter Porter

Phil, it's possible to make a secure connection to a website without needing to hide your application.  You would also need to know is if the website offers an api that can be used to access their login form. If it does, just do it that way.

----------


## PlausiblyDamp

> I don't care if the browser accesses the web (that's obvious), I care that *my application* doesn't access it.
> 
> I can achieve the desired result by finding the coordinates of the elements by making a screenshot of the screen and analyzing it pixel by pixel: the system is safe (with SendKeys and SendMessage I simply imitate data entry by hand) but extremely cumbersome and certainly not error-proof.
> 
> Data are encrypted before to be saved and to run the program users must insert  a 4 chars PIN.
> 
> The application *is not hidden*: its icon is on the Desktop, to be launched it needs a PIN and appears everywhere on TaskManager and NotifyIcon on TrayBar and to automatically insert the data it needs a click on a menu item. Simply it does NOT appear in the List of NETWORK applications, simply because it DOES NOT SEND data on the web but to a open web page with SenKeys and SendMessage: nothing of hidden.
> 
> User can see its data to be stored in the text boxes of the web page and then the Confirm button to be pressed automatically instead that by hand: what of hidden? What security risk??


So what is the issue with using selenium then? Selenium doesn't access the Web, it simply automates the Web browser. It does exactly what you want your application to do.

----------


## phil2000

> There are third party products like LastPass that already do exactly what you are looking for.  Also, I'm pretty sure all the major web browsers allow you to just save credentials for specific web pages in the browser by default, so I suggest you have your friend do something like that rather than cobble together a custom login bot that will break the next time the login page is modified and the fields and buttons are potentially moved.


I am the author of the program... some users have asked me.

The problem is somewhat more complicated, otherwise they would use browser automatisms.

https://webmail.tim.it/

The provider has *three different types of mail* and two pages are needed to access: some users also have 6 different mail of 3 different types: there is no browser that automates this and also LastPass imho.

As already said... with Selenium it's done with 6 lines of code, but IT'S ME who doesn't feel right about distributing a program that manages sensitive data and that appears in the list of programs that send data to the web.

----------


## PlausiblyDamp

> Is it possible that we don't understand each other???
> 
> The user opens a login web page with his own hands and then, instead of entering the data by hand, runs my application that, known the coordinates of the textBoxes and Buttons, enters everything automatically.
> 
> My application DOES NOT ACCESS THE WEB, it simply uses SendKeys and SendMessage to interact with an external application by entering data into two TextBoxes and pressing a Button.


Is there any reason why the user can't just use the functionality built in to nearly all modern browsers to automatically compete login forms?

----------


## phil2000

> So what is the issue with using selenium then? Selenium doesn't access the Web, it simply automates the Web browser. It does exactly what you want your application to do.


If I use Selenium my program magically appears in the list of programs that send data via the web.

As already said... with Selenium it's done with 6 lines of code, but IT'S ME who doesn't feel right about distributing a program that manages sensitive data and that appears in the list of programs that send data on the web.

AND I DON'T WANT to send data over the web without it appearing (trojan)... *I don't want to send data over the web*!!

Using SendMessage and SendKeys I don't send data over the web... but, AGAIN, I need XY coordinates to use them.

----------


## PlausiblyDamp

> I am the author of the program... some users have asked me.
> 
> The problem is somewhat more complicated, otherwise they would use browser automatisms.
> 
> https://webmail.tim.it/
> 
> The provider has *three different types of mail* and two pages are needed to access: some users also have 6 different mail of 3 different types: there is no browser that automates this and also LastPass imho.
> 
> As already said... with Selenium it's done with 6 lines of code, but IT'S ME who doesn't feel right about distributing a program that manages sensitive data and that appears in the list of programs that send data to the web.


Selenium doesn't send data to the Web though, it just automates the browser. It is the browser that sends data to the Web.

----------


## Peter Porter

> Is it possible that we don't understand each other???
> 
> The user opens a login web page with his own hands and then, instead of entering the data by hand, runs my application that, known the coordinates of the textBoxes and Buttons, enters everything automatically.


Why would a person need a login application if they have to manually visit a website's login page first? They can login to the website in the webbrowser without having to waste their time starting your application to login.

----------


## phil2000

> Selenium doesn't send data to the Web though, it just automates the browser. It is the browser that sends data to the Web.


If I use Selenium my program magically appears in the list of programs that send data via the weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeb.  :Smilie: 
(Along with the ChromeDriver.exe that Selenium hooks into).
This doesn't sit well with me, because it could create doubts about data security.
Otherwise the work would have already been done for days.

----------


## phil2000

> Why would a person need a login application if they have to manually visit a website's login page first? They can login to the website in the webbrowser without having to waste their time starting your application to login.


Why some peoples takes the car to make 400 meters instead of to walk??? The world is beautiful because it is varied!

But noone answers to the original question: it's possible to get XY coordinates of an open web page without the program accesses the web??

As already said I can do this job checking the page pixel by pixel, but this is not error proof.

----------


## Peter Porter

> Originally Posted by Peter Porter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by phil2000
> ...


Still doesn't make sense if a user has to visit a website's login within a webbrowser in order to use your login application, specially if a form can be automatically filled by most modern webbrowsers since most have that function.

Now if the user is really a bot (the application needing to access the form), then what you're asking for makes sense.

----------


## phil2000

> Now if the user is really *a bot (your application)*, then what you're asking for makes sense.


https://techterms.com/definition/bot

A bot (short for "robot") is an automated program* that runs over the Internet*.

That is exactly what *I don't want to do*.

Needless to continue... I feel like I'm talking to a rubber wall.

Sincerely.

----------


## Peter Porter

Deleted

----------


## Peter Porter

Deleted

----------


## schoemr

I have always wonder where hackers learn their trade  :big yellow:

----------


## techgnome

> https://techterms.com/definition/bot
> 
> A bot (short for "robot") is an automated program* that runs over the Internet*.
> 
> That is exactly what *I don't want to do*.
> 
> Needless to continue... I feel like I'm talking to a rubber wall.
> 
> Sincerely.


so don't "run it over the internet" run it on their local machines ... 
If we're not understanding what it is you're trying to do... that's on you. You're not communicating properly what the goal is and why. 
You want something that automatically logs someone into their webmail... ok great ... you need two things - a browser that can connect to the site, and something that can find and fill in the credentials. Great. So... do that... slap a browser onto a form ... set the addereass... find the appropriate boxes, and fill them in.   That's essentially what Selenium does. It fires up a browser and can then pass in the appropriate data elements in to the right areas. It can also click a button for you.  Selenium does not work "over the internet" ... it runs locally to interact with a website that may (or may not) be on the internet. 

That said, what it sounds like is you want a password manager. Something like LastPass or 1Pass or Bitwarden ... when it detects you've navigated to a given site (you have to tell it about it first) it can automatically fillin the login creds for you. Then all you need to do is click the submit/login button. Want to login as a different user? A couple clicks is all it takes. 

I think you're making this harder than it needs to be and not really fully understanding what it is you're talking about.

-tg

----------


## PlausiblyDamp

> If I use Selenium my program magically appears in the list of programs that send data via the weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeb. 
> (Along with the ChromeDriver.exe that Selenium hooks into).
> This doesn't sit well with me, because it could create doubts about data security.
> Otherwise the work would have already been done for days.


How are you seeing this list of programs that send data over the web?

----------


## Peter Porter

I missed a few things above, so I had to edit this comment.

Anyway, Phil should've carefully gave us all the details at the start, and not simply start off that he wants to prevent his app from showing in the resource monitor, and jumping from one friend who needed it, to multiple users using it.

----------


## Peter Porter

> How are you seeing this list of programs that send data over the web?


Windows' Resource Monitor's Network tab.

If his application used Selenium to control a web browser to send data to a web form, I'm not sure how he figured his app would also show on the Network Tab.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Can you get the XY coordinates...yeah, for a while, maybe. Web pages have an ability to shift to fit different size screens. That might not be an issue, these days. They also have a tendency to be re-created willy-nilly, so a login button at one point might move to another point. The more typical way to do this is to try to find the button in the HTML. Whether or not this is possible, let alone easy to do, depends on that HTML. If you are lucky, the button has an ID that would identify it, but that seems to be increasingly unusual. Heck, it might not even be a button.

You might have found an ideal situation, in a way, as mail logins are not likely to change nearly as often as most web pages, because they probably are targeted towards less sophisticated users. That might mean that the button is less likely to move around. I'd still much prefer to use an API, if one is available, and in that you might also be lucky, as mail programs seem somewhat more likely than average to have an API. Of course, using an API would certainly mean accessing the web, because an API call would be made over the web. The argument in favor of that is that it would be both easier and FAR more reliable. The argument against it...is that it very much does access the web.

----------


## Peter Porter

> Can you get the XY coordinates...yeah, for a while, maybe. Web pages have an ability to shift to fit different size screens. That might not be an issue, these days. They also have a tendency to be re-created willy-nilly, so a login button at one point might move to another point. The more typical way to do this is to try to find the button in the HTML. Whether or not this is possible, let alone easy to do, depends on that HTML. If you are lucky, the button has an ID that would identify it, but that seems to be increasingly unusual. Heck, it might not even be a button.
> 
> You might have found an ideal situation, in a way, as mail logins are not likely to change nearly as often as most web pages, because they probably are targeted towards less sophisticated users. That might mean that the button is less likely to move around. I'd still much prefer to use an API, if one is available, and in that you might also be lucky, as mail programs seem somewhat more likely than average to have an API. Of course, using an API would certainly mean accessing the web, because an API call would be made over the web. The argument in favor of that is that it would be both easier and FAR more reliable. The argument against it...is that it very much does access the web.


Phil's app could use Emgu CV's computer vision function to get the coordinates of the web form controls from a screen captured image. Then all he would have to do with these coordinates is to direct the mouse cursor within them to perform mouse clicks and paste events. The only thing, after his friend launches the app, he/she needs to give it a chance for it to perform it's job by not moving the mouse around, but that can be corrected if the mouse is touched by having his app verify that it successfully filled the webform and submitted it. To do that, his app would need to capture the screen again, then compare it with the previous capture. If both captures look around 80 to 90% the same (text entered into a field in one of them), then nothing was submitted, so it would try again. The app will return the mouse cursor within the text field's coordinates, select all and delete or backspace first (because maybe strings weren't entered correctly), reenter the login strings again, and submit.

What could trip this app up is when the webform requests a captcha to be identified. He could train the app on various objects (if the captcha doesn't use text characters), but that wont work if there's only a single object split into multiple captcha boxes with thick borders around them.

Going the API route is the best way, because by doing so, the server on the other end will detect that there's an app accessing it using it's api, so it wont perform a captcha test. Phil's app would just need to be programmed to make a secure connection.

----------


## phil2000

> I have always wonder where hackers learn their trade


Here's another one that doesn't get what I mean. Could it be that since I am not a native english speaker I think I am VERY CLEAR and instead in english I am not?

My little programs (which I make for pleasure and pastime: I'm retired) have been on the web for years: no viruses, no ads, no trojans.

----------


## phil2000

> Is there any reason why the user can't just use the functionality built in to nearly all modern browsers to automatically compete login forms?


As already sayd TIM mail has THREE different mails (I have 6 mails: two for type). To pass from one to the other *it's mandatory to logoff and insert again the data*. I want to automate it with a click: so strange??? Obviously I usually read mails by Thunderbird, but often i MUST read mails online to check Spam that Thunderbird doesn't download because it's blocked directly by TIM..




> Selenium doesn't send data to the Web though, it just automates the browser. It is the browser that sends data to the Web.





> *How are you seeing this list of programs that send data over the web?*


Here is the problem:



My program (*ChromeStarter.exe*) gives the required data to Selenium and Selenium runs *ChromeDriver.exe*: as i launch the program... immediately *both programs* appear in the list of programs that send data OVER THE NET. *Obvious for ChromeDriver.exe*, less obvious for my app.

is it so strange to think that a user of the program, seeing that the program sends data on the web, might think that I am also sending the data of his emails to me (and not only to Selenium)?? I don't send myself any data, *but someone could well think so*! The utility (few rows of code) is not obfuscated and anyone with reverse engineering can verify that it only sends data to Selenium...but a normal user certainly not !!!

If my program doesn't appear in the list, *NOT because it is hidden also if it sends data* but because* it DOESN'T SEND DATA OVER THE NET* to make its job... *nobody could doubt it*. Using Selenium program *appears immediately in the list: evidently communicating with Selenium sends some data to the network* (may be to ChromeDriver through Selenium??)... I need another way to make my job more secure for any users. Maybe it's not clear what I mean?

----------


## phil2000

> Phil's app could use Emgu CV's computer vision function to get the coordinates of the web form controls from a screen captured image. Then all he would have to do with these coordinates is to direct the mouse cursor within them to perform mouse clicks and paste events...


Like already sayd I have not problems to get screen coordinates from a ScreenShot (I already use this job in my app PS Hand Value: I get my cards by subimages of  tables screenshots). No need to use the mouse: I can click everywhere by the API SendMessage, knowing the Handle of the window: on my PC this job works to access the mails.

The problem is that there are billions of screen sizes, users can have not the browser maximized, and TIM frequently changes the visual output of the web page: in a nutshell this system lends itself to many mistakes, while i.e. with Selenium I can click directly or get the coordinates directly from the HTML code. But using Selenium (even just to get the coordinates, without acting)) my app appears in the list of apps that send data to the network: I need a Selenium-like driver that acts or simply gets coordinates without to make my app sending data on the web... obviously if a similar driver exists...

----------


## Peter Porter

> Like already sayd I have not problems to get screen coordinates from a ScreenShot (I already use this job in my app PS Hand Value: I get my cards by subimages of  tables screenshots). No need to use the mouse: I can click everywhere by the API SendMessage, knowing the Handle of the window: on my PC this job works to access the mails.
> 
> The problem is that there are billions of screen sizes, users can have not the browser maximized, and TIM frequently changes the visual output of the web page: in a nutshell this system lends itself to many mistakes, while i.e. with Selenium I can click directly or get the coordinates directly from the HTML code. But using Selenium (even just to get the coordinates, without acting)) my app appears in the list of apps that send data to the network: I need a Selenium-like driver that acts or simply gets coordinates without to make my app sending data on the web... obviously if a similar driver exists...


Phil, Emgu CV's computer vision will get the coordinates of the objects it's looking for within an image.  A monitor's screen size, browser's window's size and location doesn't matter. Hell, a user can resize and move a browser's window continously, and Emgu CV will still find what it's looking for if it continously captures the screen. If you know what it needs to find within a captured image (text, textfield, buttons), just have sample images preconfigured within your app that it would use for match making. Once Emgu CV gives you the coordinates, you slightly modify them so the cursor is within the boundaries of text boxes and buttons to perform mouse clicks and string events.





The only thing that would trip this up is if mail servers out of the blue issues a captcha test, but if you have alot of time on your hands, you could program every captcha senario your app might come across.  :big yellow:

----------


## phil2000

Ok, I will check, ty  :Smilie:

----------


## sonic8

> *my program accesses the web* and it's immediately displayed in the Windows *Resource Monitor* list, that is the list of programs that send data to the web...


*Seriously?*
This is a 45 posts long thread and neither you showed the code that is not working as expected, nor anybody asked for it?

----------


## Peter Porter

> *Seriously?*
> This is a 45 posts long thread and neither you showed the code that is not working as expected, nor anybody asked for it?


Sonic, Phil's thread had nothing to do with faulty code.

How about reading next time.

----------

